# I attempt to mineralise topsoil.



## Catrea (Nov 7, 2013)

I am attempting to mineralise topsoil for the first time.

This is what I have done.

I am using the following soil from a container:








The soil had been watered with my tank water every water change for a few months. It is moist but drains well. Prior to this it has been very dry and powdery after the dog had ripped the plants out in the summer.

I have been adding fresh rain water daily and pouring it off after it has settled out.

This is the stage I am at now:









The water does not appear to be clearing further. I think I am probably just losing soil with every pour off now.

I plan to add it to a tank soon and cap it with gravel.


----------



## GadgetGirl (Sep 25, 2013)

That's about as clear as it gets in the soaking phase. Make sure you remove any floating stuff. It shouldn't take longer than 3 days for the soaking process. Pour conditioned water in, stir, let settle for 24 hours. Drain. Repeat. 
The mineralization process comes next. Spread the wet soil on a tarp and allow to dry. Put soil back in to container and make it muddy again. Spread on tarp and let dry again. Repeat two more times. This is what actually "mineralizes" the soil. Wetting and drying jump starts the bacteria and releases ammonia gas. 

This is the process for bagged soil. Don't know what your soil originally went through or where it came from but it may already have mineralized if it was wet /dry. 

Is this garden soil or bagged soil? Do you know what's in it? Has it ever had fertilizer additions? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Catrea (Nov 7, 2013)

It is soil from a garden container - it was kept moist with water from water changes on my tank for a few months - but would never go totally dry with wet irish weather.

Apparently you can mineralise in oxygen rich water it just is slower? I can't spread it on a tarp as I have a hyperactive collie who would be sure to ruin it as much as it enjoys decimating plants and toys.  
I love her really!


The soil appears mineralised to me - no smell - and it is gritty with no big chunks. I give it a big stir today and I am ready to move it now.

I have tons of questions so bear with me!

I have soft tapwater so I was planning on adding coral and crushed oyster shell grit to the base under the soil. I couldn't find any dolomite. 
I don't know what kitty litter to use - in the UK most people appear to use one with a fragrance from Tesco and then wash it off :/ I was going to do without and just leave the topsoil capped with gravel like D Wal does.

I was planning on using the topsoil for a temperate tank. I am considering starting with the plants growing emerse but wasn't sure which stem plants can or can't be grown emerse.
I know anubias, crypts, and wisteria can be grown emerse. What about anacharis (egeria), vallisnera, Ceratopteris etc?

How many plants will I need for a 80L tank? I'm new to buying plants in bulk.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

Not to thread jack, but couldn't someone just use a seeded filter and a tall drum/trashcan. Pulling water from the top and ejecting it into the bottom, fluidizing the soil into a moving slurry? Then you could just set it, and forget it, right?


----------



## Catrea (Nov 7, 2013)

Tugg said:


> Not to thread jack, but couldn't someone just use a seeded filter and a tall drum/trashcan. Pulling water from the top and ejecting it into the bottom, fluidizing the soil into a moving slurry? Then you could just set it, and forget it, right?


Or an airstone? A filter would oxygenate the water but would it not clog quick? I might just do this stage in the tank then! I don't plan on adding fish until January!


----------



## GadgetGirl (Sep 25, 2013)

Where did the soil come from in the container?

Mineralization doesn't happen in water, at least not under water. The mineralization happens when the muddy soil dries. It will be exposed to atmospheric oxygen. Its not mineralizing in the bucket of water. Although some things will leach out.

After my soil was soaked and drained three times in the bucket, I mineralized it in the aquarium itself! I live in a 3rd floor condo. No yard at all! I put a clamp-on fan on the side of the aquarium and fluffed it up several times a day with a fork. I wetted/dried it three times.

I wouldn't use a kitty litter with fragrance. If you can't find any, just skip it. It's not absolutely required. I mixed some crushed oyster shell in the soil and also added two bags of the shell to my canister filter. I have very soft water too!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## GadgetGirl (Sep 25, 2013)

I think the drum/trashcan idea, although interesting, would be overkill. It's really not hard to soak and drain soil three times.

You don't want an airstone in a Walstad aquarium.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## apctjp (Feb 12, 2012)

Some soils will never clear regardless of how many times they are rinsed. After 4 or 5 rinsing sessions the water should be relatively clear when left undisturbed for 6 hours. The downside of using this soil, in the tank, happens when the soil cap is disturbed.

Depending on the region, dig down below 8-10 inches, there will be a denser compact soil layer. Use this for the clay component. This clay soil should stay in a block when washed, and the water should remain clear from the start. Mix topsoil with the clay 3:1 or 4:1 and repeat the washing and drying process. Hopefully, what this will produce, are small beads of soil; the clay, with elements of the topsoil embedded inside.


----------



## Catrea (Nov 7, 2013)

GadgetGirl said:


> Where did the soil come from in the container?
> 
> Mineralization doesn't happen in water, at least not under water. The mineralization happens when the muddy soil dries. It will be exposed to atmospheric oxygen. Its not mineralizing in the bucket of water. Although some things will leach out.
> 
> ...


To be honest I don't know, my mum was a keen gardener but she died 12 years ago. The soil is the same with a layer of leaf litter soil from under our beech trees added by me two summers ago.

I would do the whole remineralise in the tank but my family would definitely not be impressed. I might give it a shot while I await for the plants to come. Most companies here are closed for christmas..


----------



## Catrea (Nov 7, 2013)

apctjp said:


> Some soils will never clear regardless of how many times they are rinsed. After 4 or 5 rinsing sessions the water should be relatively clear when left undisturbed for 6 hours. The downside of using this soil, in the tank, happens when the soil cap is disturbed.
> 
> Depending on the region, dig down below 8-10 inches, there will be a denser compact soil layer. Use this for the clay component. This clay soil should stay in a block when washed, and the water should remain clear from the start. Mix topsoil with the clay 3:1 or 4:1 and repeat the washing and drying process. Hopefully, what this will produce, are small beads of soil; the clay, with elements of the topsoil embedded inside.


Thanks - I might give this a shot - although I really want to get this tank going!


----------



## Catrea (Nov 7, 2013)

Anyone have any idea how many plants I need to cover the substrate in my tank? It's a 81x31cm base.


----------



## GadgetGirl (Sep 25, 2013)

Sounds like your tank is about the same size as mine. I bought the following :
2 Blyxa japonica
2 water wisterias 
2 ludwigia 
2 Bacopa caroliniana 
2 dwarf pennywort 
1 dwarf marselia 
1 bunch hornwort 
2 Java ferns
1 small sword
1 creeping Charlie (hasn't done real well, but still hanging in there) 
1 dwarf hairgrass
2 lobelia cardinalis

All have filled in nicely and I prune constantly!










Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## GadgetGirl (Sep 25, 2013)

The stem plants listed above came in bunches, so several stems were in each bunch. Can't remember how many. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## itoph (Aug 22, 2012)

Awesome looking tank. Love it

Sent from my S100 using Tapatalk


----------

